# Who do you trust for book recommendations?



## Violanthe (May 9, 2006)

Do you seek recommendations for books from anyone in particular? Family? Friends? Favorite reviewers? Why do you trust this(these) particular person or people to give good recommendations?


----------



## Rhiannon (May 14, 2006)

There are a lot of people at Readerville.com that I trust, especially in the YA Reading Group. I'll read anything my brother hands to me--I won't always keep reading (George RR Martin, anyone?) but I'll try it. I rely on his taste in comic books a lot.


----------



## Violanthe (May 16, 2006)

I find a lot of good recommendations online.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 4, 2006)

Nobody.

Honestly, it's true. The only reasons I've ever taken a book recommendation from somebody else is
A. They actually loaned me the book so I had it anyway.
B. They were a really, really cute, tall dark and handsome future Marine. 
C. If you tell me the plot while I am listening to you recommend a book, I may pick it up if the plot you are describing sounds interesting. 

Occasionally, though, in the case of my brother and his friend Adam, the retelling of the plot can be a LOT better than the book itself. Jules Verne could've used Adam's sound effects when writing the _Mysterious Island_, for instance, which he described in detail to me before I Picked it up. Tom Clancy could've done well with Ben's sense of humor when writing _The Hunt for Red October_. There were simply things Ben "remembered" in that book that weren't. . .

That said, I will listen to a magazine article occasionally. I came across _The Tale of Desperaux _and _The Number One Ladies' Detective Agency_ through this means, but again, with the _Tale_ it was more of an issue of the tag line "being the story of a mouse, a princess, some soup, and a spool of thread." Gosh, who could resist that? With the _Agency_ it was probably that if you leave out the "Smith" from the author's name you get the name of my six-year-old cousin. 

Also, I'm a fish to a hook. I'll buy a book by its cover (_The City of Ember_ got me this way. It has an intriguing cover.) or title, especially title. Who could ignore something called _Time Stops for No Mouse_. That is just too irresistable. 

Oh gosh, I love books.


----------



## Varokhâr (Jun 4, 2006)

If I ever ask anyone for an opinion on a book, which is rare, I go to my fiancee. She's read through a good number of interesting titles in the fantasy genre, which is usually the only fiction I like reading. Usually, when I read, it's nonfiction - usually books about various Heathen religions or something similar. In that case, I'll see if anyone on a Heathen forum has read the book or I'll just trust my own judgement based on the book's appearance and summary.

Mostly, I just trust myself to make my reading choices.


----------

